# The Consumption of an Elk



## Adventure484 (Dec 12, 2005)

A couple of years ago when I lived in Wyoming, a friend of mine was out hiking this trail near my house and found a fresh dead elk calf. It was about 400 yards off the road. He knew I had I trail cam and asked if we could go put it on this elk and see what eats it. So we did. I put it on video becuase I thought it would be more interesting than pictures. I went through 4, 8Gig SD's. It took about 6 weeks for the critters to eat the majority. There were some pretty big gaps between cards, mainly the wind rocked the tree (18" diameter cottonwood) that the camera was on. But I got a lot of good footage of some critters feeding on this elk.

Consumption of an Elk - YouTube


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Link won't work for me. Tried searching Consumption of an Elk - You Tube, tried the URL that showed when I hovered the mouse to get the www address to type in by hand.
Sorry, sounds like it was an interesting video.


----------



## Adventure484 (Dec 12, 2005)

Try this


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Worked like a champ.
Cool video, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Interesting to see most of the animals use the same pattern of "Take a bite, then look around for competition....Take a bite, then look around for competition....."


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

That has got to be one happy Fox!


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

If were to find that elk in the state of decomposition at the end of the video. My imagination would of been full of ideas of how many different animals might of used it to feed on. To see that the fox and a couple of birds were the only ones is surprising. Good Post.


----------



## Adventure484 (Dec 12, 2005)

It was down in a river bed. when we set the cam we saw some cougar tracks, I was really hoping that I could catch one on video. there were quite a few periods between sd cards that something else could have been there.


----------



## grneyemonstr (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome video! Great idea. Thanks for sharing


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Very cool! Watch out for those carnivorous elk!


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I looked in my bird book and couldn't come up with what the two-toned bird with the long tail might be. Anyone know?


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Rasputin said:


> I looked in my bird book and couldn't come up with what the two-toned bird with the long tail might be. Anyone know?


Magpie - either black-billed or yellow-billed. Pretty common out there. Same family as crows and jays.


----------



## Adventure484 (Dec 12, 2005)

Magpies act alot like crows, they are scavengers. They eat road kill, and I saw them dumpster diving as well.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks. Found it in my book. Not sure I've ever seen one before.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Adventure484 said:


> Magpies act alot like crows, they are scavengers. They eat road kill, and I saw them dumpster diving as well.


Great video. That fox sure was loving life. 

Magpies will eat anything. These shots were from a zoo where the magpies were eating a brown bear's papaya treat.


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Rasputin said:


> Thanks. Found it in my book. Not sure I've ever seen one before.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Won't (or shouldn't) see them in Michigan - they're a western bird.


----------

